# Anyway to get rid of the keyboard tray icon?



## Vypor (Jul 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get rid of the keyboard tray icon? I'm tired of accidentally bumping it when I start typing too fast. Seems like it would be an android system option but no option to hide it.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Nanosmo (Jan 29, 2012)

Settings > Language & Input > Deselect the keyboards you don't use > ??? > Profit


----------



## Vypor (Jul 27, 2011)

Negative ghost rider. Can't Deselect android and Asus keyboard. They're shadowed out but not unchecked. Sigh...

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------

